# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  The official "Stand with Rand" moneybomb thread is here! April 7th!

## Bryan

The grassroots in conjunction with Rand's team will be hosting an April 7th "Stand with Rand" moneybomb in support of Rand Paul and his upcoming campaign. 


*The Goal* - We will aim to raise as much money for Rand Paul as possible on April 7th to send a message to the establishment that we are ready for real change in Washington and to help Rand finance his campaign.


*What to Do* - to help, you can do the following:
1) Donate to Rand Paul on 4/7. Budget, save and plan accordingly.
2) Promote the event to get other Rand Paul supporters to do the same.

All donations will be made at the official Rand Paul campaign site:
https://www.randpaulvictory.com/donation/


*Promotional Tools* - the following can help you promote the event:

Official Rand Paul Victory Committee MoneyBomb Pledge page:
https://www.randpaulvictory.com/pledge/?sr=rpf_mb1

Facebook event - attend this event, invite others too:
https://www.facebook.com/events/918739794836994/

Rand Paul moneybomb Facebook page - like this page to keep up with future moneybomb events:
https://www.facebook.com/RandPaulMoneybombCentral

Twitter - Retweet this:

----------


## Brett85

> $100 also isn't exactly a small amount of money for everyone.


He was just saying that the average might be around $100.  Some might give $25 or $50, others are talking about giving $1,000.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> *Work Package 0: Team recruitment
> *0.2. Lord Writer (standardized letters to the editor, press releases, news articles that people can send to their local media/blogs, radio, TV, newspapers)
> 
> ....
> 
> *WP 2: Creating content*
> 2.1. Writing, drafting and editing emails, articles, short comments, opinions and letters to the editor graphic, widgets, banners, avatars, flyers.


I'll volunteer to do some of the writing.

P.S. I'm not really sure what kind of content I should be trying to produce at this point, so I guess if anyone is working on something moneybomb-related and finds himself in need of written content, just PM me. I could also edit something you've already written, if you like.

----------


## Warlord

Does anyone have the facebook link for those saying they will donate $1000 and match it?

----------


## eleganz

If we're talking about making big bucks on future money bombs the theme is absolutely crucial.  It needs to show urgency, take a look at some of the fundraising emails that we get from RPInc., I definitely don't mind especially since I signed up to support but almost everything they do made it sound urgent as if success depended on YOU.

Second, the money bomb needs to be big tent just like Rand is.  It needs to be polarizing and the people donating are the people who really f'ing care about that certain subject at that certain time.  Polarizing issue + Rand Paul for President = big tent donations.  Remember, there are plenty of Republicans who also like Rand outside of the liberty groups and those people need to be included.

----------


## Jeremy

> I was thinking just one million, but perhaps my expectations are too low.  It seems like a lot of the hardcore Ron Paul supporters who donated to Ron don't like Rand and aren't going to donate to him.  I would be surprised if Rand's money bombs are as big as Ron's were.  I could be wrong, but it doesn't seem like a good idea to set expectations too high.


I think 1 million is closer to what I had in mind.  So maybe 2-3 million to make us work hard for it.

----------


## Brett85

> Does anyone have the facebook link for those saying they will donate $1000 and match it?


https://www.facebook.com/events/799900510065315/

----------


## jurgs01

> I think 1 million is closer to what I had in mind.  So maybe 2-3 million to make us work hard for it.


Make it $1 million. You can always bump the number based on the results early in the day.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> If we're talking about making big bucks on future money bombs the theme is absolutely crucial.  It needs to show urgency, take a look at some of the fundraising emails that we get from RPInc., I definitely don't mind especially since I signed up to support but almost everything they do made it sound urgent as if success depended on YOU.
> 
> Second, the money bomb needs to be big tent just like Rand is.  It needs to be polarizing and the people donating are the people who really f'ing care about that certain subject at that certain time.  Polarizing issue + Rand Paul for President = big tent donations.  Remember, there are plenty of Republicans who also like Rand outside of the liberty groups and those people need to be included.


Do you not think that tying it to Rand's flat tax proposal two weeks after he announces it isn't a good theme?  
Do you not think that cutting taxes/getting rid of the IRS is a big tent issue that all the various factions agree on (if only nominally for some)?

I think the tax day/get rid of the IRS theme works perfectly.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Do you not think that tying it to Rand's flat tax proposal two weeks after he announces it isn't a good theme?  
> Do you not think that cutting taxes/getting rid of the IRS is a big tent issue that all the various factions agree on (if only nominally for some)?
> 
> I think the tax day/get rid of the IRS theme works perfectly.


Agreed. I wasn't entirely sold at first, but this will work just fine.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I'm interested to find out how Bitcoin supporters will affect these money bombs. I'm heavily involved in Peercoin and NuBits, but I'm not aware of how favorable normal Bitcoin supporters are to Rand. Is anyone aware of what their general feeling is toward him?

I imagine many Bitcoiners to be libertarian leaning. Also, I'm thinking about how many millionaires that were created as a result of Bitcoin's price increase. According to coinmarketcap.com, there seems to be an overall market cap of around $4.5 billion dollars in crypto, excluding investments in businesses and other things. If only 1% of this money was donated to Rand's campaign or a PAC, it could make a huge difference.

The question is whether Rand is favorable to cryptocurrency like Bitcoin. If so, should we advertise these money bombs directly to Bitcoin supporters by taking out ads on http://www.reddit.com/r/bitcoin and other places? Could this be a good area to target for raising money?

----------


## Barrex

You guys make me nervous. Nothing is being done. There is just snail paced forum talk about things related to money-bomb but nothing of supstance...If within 7 days we dont have at least core team of managers (for web page, writing etc.) I will officially begin to panic.


Lets say that average person (not you rpf internet junkies) visits social media accounts (Facebook, twitter and other main  sites where word about money-bomb is spread) every 3 days; lets assume best case scenario that we contacted all people that we intended to... 
Person "zero" goes online - likes moneybomb - notifies his friends;
3 days pass - his friends go online  - like moneybomb - notify their friends;
3 days pass - his friends go online  - like moneybomb - notify their friends;
3 days pass - his friends go online  - like moneybomb - notify their friends;
3 days pass - his friends go online  - like moneybomb - notify their friends;
and so on...
How much in advance do we need to notify person "zero" in order to have maximum impact - maximum amount of people notified about moneybomb? 7 days before money bomb? That way we get only person that we notified and his friends. No time to spread the message any further.

In order for articles and letters to the editor to be published and read by people they need to be sent at least 20 days before money-bomb. 10 days for letter to be read and posted online (web page) or printed and 10 days to be read and liked forwarded.

In order for letters to the editor,articles, press releases etc. to be sent: 
-they need to be made at least 22 days before money bomb.
-database of contact information of web portals, newspapers, blogs, TV stations, and other media need to be collected at least 25 days before money-bomb.

If all above is to be done theme, pictures bannes, avatars, graphic etc. need to be done at least 26 days before money-bomb so that it can be incorporated in articles, letters, press releases etc.

If all above is to be done team leaders and volunteers should be recruited at least 30 days before money-bomb.


I am ready to work on contact information database (facebook groups, tea party groups, web portals etc.) I will collect at least 200 of them 20 days before money-bomb. What format and where (excel, word) should it be?


Sure people will donate to money-bomb if no one lifts their little finger too.



P.s.
As usual: dont take it as an insult...

----------


## IndianaPolitico

I can definitely help with the social media banners and graphics. (However I feel there are others who would be more qualified to head that up.)

----------


## Jeremy

I might be able to dig up the Rand Paul's Tea Party moneybomb email list for this, but it hasn't been touched in years so I'm not even sure if it still exists (this was back when we used FeedBurner).

----------


## muzzled dogg

Give me a YouTube or something and then I'll share it with the meetups

----------


## Brett85

Only 259 people have pledged to donate so far.

https://www.facebook.com/events/799900510065315/

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

I'm not seeing much buzz guys.

----------


## muzzled dogg

Also getting concerned but them again I'm not "doing"

----------


## Brett85

I think one of the drawbacks to Rand's watered down message is that there just isn't going to be as much enthusiasm among the liberty movement as there was for Ron, and the money bombs aren't going to be as big.  I understand why Rand is doing what he's doing, but one of the drawbacks to what he's doing is that he just isn't going to be able to raise as much money from the liberty movement.  He's going to have to find other ways to raise enough money to at least be competitive in the early states and get TV ads up.

----------


## Warlord

we're one month away from the first moneybomb of the campaign..

we need to promote it more!

----------


## Warlord

> I think one of the drawbacks to Rand's watered down message is that there just isn't going to be as much enthusiasm among the liberty movement as there was for Ron, and the money bombs aren't going to be as big.  I understand why Rand is doing what he's doing, but one of the drawbacks to what he's doing is that he just isn't going to be able to raise as much money from the liberty movement.  He's going to have to find other ways to raise enough money to at least be competitive in the early states and get TV ads up.


I think you're being negative. I think Rand's moneybombs will take off once he announces and builds some excitement

----------


## jurgs01

> we're one month away from the first moneybomb of the campaign..
> 
> we need to promote it more!


I'll bump in $250 in addition to promoting it a couple of times.

----------


## philipped

Tomorrow makes 1 month until the Money Bomb...

He's opening the Austin, TX branch tomorrow...

He's gonna get interviewed at SXSW tomorrow, in Austin, TX...

One of his senior advisors was the former State Republican Party chairman....am I missing something here?

----------


## Warlord

> Tomorrow makes 1 month until the Money Bomb...
> 
> He's opening the Austin, TX branch tomorrow...
> 
> He's gonna get interviewed at SXSW tomorrow, in Austin, TX...
> 
> One of his senior advisors was the former State Republican Party chairman....am I missing something here?


Momentum is building!

----------


## Warlord

bump

----------


## Sentinelrv

Any thoughts on this guys?




> I'm interested to find out how Bitcoin supporters will affect these money bombs. I'm heavily involved in Peercoin and NuBits, but I'm not aware of how favorable normal Bitcoin supporters are to Rand. Is anyone aware of what their general feeling is toward him?
> 
> I imagine many Bitcoiners to be libertarian leaning. Also, I'm thinking about how many millionaires that were created as a result of Bitcoin's price increase. According to coinmarketcap.com, there seems to be an overall market cap of around $4.5 billion dollars in crypto, excluding investments in businesses and other things. If only 1% of this money was donated to Rand's campaign or a PAC, it could make a huge difference.
> 
> The question is whether Rand is favorable to cryptocurrency like Bitcoin. If so, should we advertise these money bombs directly to Bitcoin supporters by taking out ads on http://www.reddit.com/r/bitcoin and other places? Could this be a good area to target for raising money?

----------


## nayjevin

> Any thoughts on this guys?


No bad ideas there but I would consider early bitcoin adopters that might donate to Rand Paul to be likely to find out about the moneybomb anyway.  I would think (and this is very theory) that generating interest and recognition of the event in a general way will swoop up bitcoiners (internet aware folks) and that it might be more fruitful to make targeted appeals to groups that might otherwise be out of the loop.

----------


## Liberty74

> 5 million


If not mistaken, the first MoneyBomb for Ron Paul in 2011 was around $500K. The MB might be able to push $3-5M if Rand makes an announcement prior to coincide with the MB.

----------


## torchbearer

I sent out some more invites on fedbook.

----------


## eleganz

> I'm interested to find out how Bitcoin supporters will affect these money bombs. I'm heavily involved in Peercoin and NuBits, but I'm not aware of how favorable normal Bitcoin supporters are to Rand. Is anyone aware of what their general feeling is toward him?
> 
> I imagine many Bitcoiners to be libertarian leaning. Also, I'm thinking about how many millionaires that were created as a result of Bitcoin's price increase. According to coinmarketcap.com, there seems to be an overall market cap of around $4.5 billion dollars in crypto, excluding investments in businesses and other things. If only 1% of this money was donated to Rand's campaign or a PAC, it could make a huge difference.
> 
> The question is whether Rand is favorable to cryptocurrency like Bitcoin. If so, should we advertise these money bombs directly to Bitcoin supporters by taking out ads on http://www.reddit.com/r/bitcoin and other places? Could this be a good area to target for raising money?


This is a good thought, if nobody else has any personal connections into the Bitcoin world I can ask around as I do have friends that are regulars in the bitcoin space.  Maybe perhaps draft a pro-bitcoin press release and throw it into the bitcoin sphere.

Like I said before, I know someone who does videos and would be down to do donation work.  I also know a digital marketer who would be down but there would need to be a small team that works together and splits duties.

When a media friendly press release is made (not by me) I have my own personal media list (a good ass list) that I can blast it out to.

I've been inviting friends to the event.


One last thing....


This theme cannot be just the Rand Paul 2016 Tax Day Money Bomb, there is no sense of urgency or excitement.  It needs to be a call to action to support Rand's fight against big government or Rand taking on Hillary or Rand taking on a big trending issue.  I cannot stress how important this is and is most likely why there has been little activity.

We should all be doing extra rounds of promotion after he announces to run, there will be guaranteed many different grassroots efforts to support him, they need to first be aware of this event then latch onto this one singular goal to make it a success.

----------


## Crashland

Using Bitcoin/cryptocurrency is a great idea precisely because a large chunk of Bitcoin users are libertarians who made a lot of money if they adopted early. I would imagine there would be an enthusiasm in the bitcoin community not just because of Rand but also because it would make news for Bitcoin. How would the money be collected though, and are there any laws to watch out for?

----------


## eleganz

> Using Bitcoin/cryptocurrency is a great idea precisely because a large chunk of Bitcoin users are libertarians who made a lot of money if they adopted early. I would imagine there would be an enthusiasm in the bitcoin community not just because of Rand but also because it would make news for Bitcoin. How would the money be collected though, and are there any laws to watch out for?


I put out a request for some good bitcoin content so we can do a good PR.  I also just asked to see if Rand's team is already on the bitcoin stuff, they'll need their own bc wallet and I'm 99% sure that bitcoin donations are legal for political purposes although I think the cap is pretty small.

----------


## Crashland

> I put out a request for some good bitcoin content so we can do a good PR.  I also just asked to see if Rand's team is already on the bitcoin stuff, they'll need their own bc wallet and I'm 99% sure that bitcoin donations are legal for political purposes although I think the cap is pretty small.


If there is a cap at all though, that means you can't accept from anonymous wallets.

----------


## Barrex

> If there is a cap at all though, that means you can't accept from anonymous wallets.


That is not the issue. If person who is donating gives its  information like name, address etc.- same information he would give when  giving cash, then there is no problem.

Problem might be in legal tender laws.


P.s.

Still a lot of talking and zero ACTION. I am officially declaring TIME TO PANIC!!!!If people started working on money-bomb today, they would do all of necessary things (webpage, press releases, articles, invites, contact info database etc.) in last possible moment. If work starts tomorrow money-bomb will be done only 96%, day after that 92%, day after that 88%.... yes there will still be money-bomb but it will not be done properly. All potential will not be used; all press releases will not be sent (at this pace none will be sent)... I said I am willing to give some of my time to this but I need some instructions, some coordination...

----------


## Jeremy

I'm wondering if those who said 5 million still think it's still a realistic goal.  I think we're looking at more like 500,000 here.

----------


## eleganz

> I'm wondering if those who said 5 million still think it's still a realistic goal.  I think we're looking at more like 500,000 here.


There would likely be a frenzy post-announcement.  Its all about post-announcement promo.

----------


## RabbitMan

I'm in for a $150.

----------


## muzzled dogg

I need something to share.  A video or something

----------


## Warlord

> I need something to share.  A video or something


We had a video ... Rand Paul 2016 - a clear vision or something like that....

Edit: found it

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...e-Supporter-Ad

I dont think it's moneybomb specific though so not sure if that helps Muzzled

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> We had a video ... Rand Paul 2016 - a clear vision or something like that....
> 
> Edit: found it
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...e-Supporter-Ad
> 
> I dont think it's moneybomb specific though so not sure if that helps Muzzled


Going to work on a Moneybomb specific version of this as well. Any specific clips/sound bytes they want to see in it?

----------


## William Tell

> Going to work on a Moneybomb specific version of this as well. Any specific clips/sound bytes they want to see in it?


Yeah, lets take it back:

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> Yeah, lets take it back:


Will definitely try and use that bit. 

I truly believe that the best thing the grassroots can do at this moment is promote the moneybomb. If we can get out of the starting gate with a bang, that can send a very strong message not only to voters, but potential talent the campaign is trying to recruit. PROMOTE THE LIVING DAYLIGHTS OUT OF THIS THING!

----------


## Warlord

thank you Indian!

----------


## CPUd

Does anyone know if Ron Paul is going to help promote the moneybomb?  If he doesn't know about it, we may need to get Matt Collins to go ask him.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> I'm wondering if those who said 5 million still think it's still a realistic goal.  I think we're looking at more like 500,000 here.


That claim was always contingent on two things. Him announcing on April 7th which we know is happening. 

The second thing is the rollout of his tax plan. If the biggest tax cut he promised was the economic freedom zones, i'd venture it will be somewhere in the 2-3 million range for a goal. If he proposes a flat tax and getting rid of the IRS as I suspect, I still think 5 million is entirely reasonable.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Going to work on a Moneybomb specific version of this as well. Any specific clips/sound bytes they want to see in it?


Can you make sure it includes the CPAC bit about him promising the largest tax cut in history and anything he's said about abolishing the IRS. I know it's been repeated a couple of times.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> Can you make sure it includes the CPAC bit about him promising the largest tax cut in history and anything he's said about abolishing the IRS. I know it's been repeated a couple of times.


Will see if I can fit that in there. I decided to go with a more typography based video this time. Looking quite sharp if I do say so myself.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Will see if I can fit that in there. I decided to go with a more typography based video this time. Looking quite sharp if I do say so myself.


You're the wizard. Just a suggestion because I agree with whoever said earlier that "Tax Day" doesn't work as a theme. However, "Flat Tax/Abolish the IRS" on tax day is terrific. 

But you can always make a second video right?

----------


## JohnGalt23g

May I suggest a goal of 4.15 million?

I mean, it seems obvious to me...

----------


## Barrex

Sorry guys I am out. I dont have the nerves to do things half-arsed and money-bombs it seems are inherently done that way. I really hope that it will be a success.

Falling behind: if started today it is possible to get  84%  out of 100% on this money-bomb.
Example:
1. Announce money-bomb- 20% out of possible 100% donations will be reached;
 2. 1+ create facebook group- 30% out of possible 100% donations will be reached;
3. 1+2+ create web page- 40% out of possible 100% donations will be reached;
4. 1+2+3+ create and send press releases at least 10 days before money bomb- 55% out of possible 100% donations will be reached;
etc.

This is stuck at pick a name, create Facebook page and guess amount that should be collected. This is chit chat and not activism or a business plan... and I cant operate like that. Either I am working or not. I am not pointing fingers at anyone or blaming anyone... it is just my psyche that cant stand this kind of "non-organization". It drives me insane.

 

Once again I hope that you will pull it off and make great success with it.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Going to work on a Moneybomb specific version of this as well. Any specific clips/sound bytes they want to see in it?


There are some of my favorites:

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

MSNBC is great entertainment on election night.  Any clip where Chris Matthews and Rachel Maddow look dumbfounded like someone punched them in the stomach when Rand wins 

I get libertarian goose bumps @ 5:35

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Has anyone started a push on Twitter yet? Facebook has begun to pick up nicely. (Kind of off topic, but ran into someone who thought Gage Skidmore was a fake profile and someone else who tried to claim he was part of a vast conspiracy to derail the moobment. There is a reason I always end up back on these forums. LOL)

----------


## Warlord

> Has anyone started a push on Twitter yet? Facebook has begun to pick up nicely. (Kind of off topic, but ran into someone who thought Gage Skidmore was a fake profile and someone else who tried to claim he was part of a vast conspiracy to derail the moobment. There is a reason I always end up back on these forums. LOL)


About 400 people have RSVP'd on this facebook :

https://www.facebook.com/events/799900510065315/

There are also people talking about donating $1000 and matching it etc.  all very exciting....  however with no campaign it's hard to generate buzz.. We must be ready to spread the word when Rand announces on April 7th.

----------


## muzzled dogg

> ran into someone who thought Gage Skidmore was a fake profile and someone else who tried to claim he was part of a vast conspiracy to derail the moobment.


Lol

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Has anyone started a push on Twitter yet? Facebook has begun to pick up nicely. (Kind of off topic, but ran into someone who thought Gage Skidmore was a fake profile and someone else who tried to claim he was part of a vast conspiracy to derail the moobment. There is a reason I always end up back on these forums. LOL)


Haha, so he doesn't exist at all?  I've spent hundreds of hours with what a CIA plant?

And if he's trying to derail the movement he either sucks or is running the long con. 

Thanks for sharing that, I needed a good laugh. How do you give +rep on your phone?

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> Haha, so he doesn't exist at all?  I've spent hundreds of hours with what a CIA plant?
> 
> And if he's trying to derail the movement he either sucks or is running the long con. 
> 
> Thanks for sharing that, I needed a good laugh. How do you give +rep on your phone?


Obviously a vast conspiracy... LOL


On another subject, saw someone mention press releases. How was that handled last time and who did we send them to?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Obviously a vast conspiracy... LOL
> 
> 
> On another subject, saw someone mention press releases. How was that handled last time and *who did we send them to*?


That's what I'm trying to figure out.

As I said a while ago, I'm up for writing some press releases (or any other content), but....

....if I call CNN and tell them I, r3volution 3.0, have a press release, pretty sure nobody's gonna show up at my house. 

People who are more experienced in MB promotion, help me out here.

For what venue/audience am I writing? How/where is this to be published?

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> That's what I'm trying to figure out.
> 
> As I said a while ago, I'm up for writing some press releases (or any other content), but....
> 
> ....if I call CNN and tell them I, r3volution 3.0, have a press release, pretty sure nobody's gonna show up at my house. 
> 
> People who are more experienced in MB promotion, help me out here.
> 
> For what venue/audience am I writing? How/where is this to be published?


I still think this is going to become the "abolish the IRS" money bomb and think it would be this themed. 

Preparing something would be good but I think the consensus is that we should keep out powder dry until a Rand announces.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

ALMOST done with the moneybomb promotion video. It is short and hard hitting. 

Is there anyone still here who has experience talking with the media in regards to moneybombs?

----------


## Barrex

> Obviously a vast conspiracy... LOL
> 
> 
> On another subject, saw someone mention press releases. How was that handled last time and who did we send them to?





> That's what I'm trying to figure out.
> 
> As I said a while ago, I'm up for writing some press releases (or any other content), but....
> 
> ....if I call CNN and tell them I, r3volution 3.0, have a press release, pretty sure nobody's gonna show up at my house. 
> 
> People who are more experienced in MB promotion, help me out here.
> 
> For what venue/audience am I writing? How/where is this to be published?


#9
#21

First you need to recruit people, then assign someone to collect&compile contact info into a database, then a web page and mail address @moneybomb.com or @rpf.com, then writers who will write press releases and articles that will be sent to media....

One thing builds on another. One can not simply start from step 6. or q.

You dont need to call for press release. You simply send an email containing press release and article with permission for republishing to every media outlet you can think of... It is also important to send them in time and not 2 days before money-bomb. That way you give media time to open your email, read it, send it to someone who decides and so on. There is no use of it if it is sent 5 days before money-bomb and published 2 days after money-bomb...but before you can do any of that there needs to be :team recruitment, assignments, writers, contacts database yada yada yada. 

In 2012 I had list of Ron Paul friendly sites but I gave it to someone on this forum...aaaannd it gone. Together with it went letters to the editor and articles.

+rep to you 2 for trying to do something.

P.s.

Apparently I cant... because i +repped you recently.

P.p.s.
Post from 2012 from someone (not me) who organized money-bomb:




> Many people on forums like to b.s. and brainstorm. Less people like to  roll up their sleeves and do actual work. I'll do my usual tirade on  Monday, this discussion can wait till then.


P.p.p.s.
Also from old thread:



> _There is always a way to be honest without being brutal. -by someone_


_
_For me it takes a lot of effort to find that way. That is why this is my last post on this thread because I dont want to bring negative energy to this and be counterproductive... bloody socialists everywhere.

----------


## Jeremy

Maybe this came up already, but there appears to be 2 Facebook events for the moneybomb.  The one Bryan posted, and this one that has a lot more people signed up: https://www.facebook.com/events/799900510065315/

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> You dont need to call for press release. You simply send an email containing press release and article with permission for republishing to every media outlet you can think of... It is also important to send them in time and not 2 days before money-bomb. That way you give media time to open your email, read it, send it to someone who decides and so on. There is no use of it if it is sent 5 days before money-bomb and published 2 days after money-bomb...but before you can do any of that there needs to be :team recruitment, assignments, writers, contacts database yada yada yada. 
> 
> In 2012 I had list of Ron Paul friendly sites but I gave it to someone on this forum...aaaannd it gone. Together with it went letters to the editor and articles.


Alright, there's some actionable information. Thanks Barrex.

So then let's try to get together of a list of media outlets that might conceivably report on the moneybomb_ before_ it happens (everybody will report on it _after_ it happens).

How about big-time libertarian/conservative internet media? What comes to mind? 

Breitbart
Drudge
Daily Caller
Reason
The Blaze
....

Who else?

How about local news outlets in your area? Do any of them have a libertarian/conservative bent? Have they run pro-Rand stories before?

How about smaller internet outlets, like other forums or blogs?

Add your suggestions.

Once we have a nice list, I can find contact information and we start thinking about what to send them.

....think of any outlet that's been favorable to Rand or his ideas in the past and if possible find out who wrote those favorable articles.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Barrex, you're a smart cookie. Need to get you involved with some Citizens Initiatives, for sure.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Only 8,500 invites.  Let's try to double that number!

----------


## Crashland

> Only 8,500 invites.  Let's try to double that number!


Remember -- don't only invite facebook friends. Spread the link to the event all over twitter and other social media. For me, twitter reaches many times more like-minded people than my measly list of facebook friends, and you can also spread the link in more places and more often without spamming your friends. The goal for the moneybomb at this point isn't to convince people to donate to Rand -- it's to spread the message so that the droves of people who already want to support Rand know what to do.

----------


## Foreigner

Not much happening on facebook or here right now. The Rand-buzz is increasing now, building up to the official announcement. One needs to tap into that if this is even to be a mediocre success. (raise a couple of hundred thousands)

----------


## Sentinelrv

Can we get this video added to the first post?

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...romotion-Video

----------


## carlton

> How about big-time libertarian/conservative internet media? What comes to mind? 
> 
> Breitbart
> Drudge
> Daily Caller
> Reason
> The Blaze
> ....
> 
> Who else?


Rare

----------


## radiofriendly

Do we have some widgets and images to promote this...did I miss them?

----------


## Bryan

> Do we have some widgets and images to promote this...did I miss them?


None that I am aware of, I or someone could work on some (images at least). What sizes do you recommend? There is this one used on the forum that anyone could take and reuse.

----------


## Bryan

> Can we get this video added to the first post?
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...romotion-Video


Done. I updated to article page right away and forgot this.  Thanks.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> Done. I updated to article page right away and forgot this.  Thanks.


If we sent out press releases within the week, do we have a "Ron Paul Forums" email address that we could use?

----------


## ZakCarter

Letting the media know about this is brilliant!  I use - http://www.mondotimes.com/ - to find media outlets, and I wouldn't just email your local mainstream media, I'd pick up the phone and call them too - I've even gone so far as printing out press releases and hand delivering them to local newspapers, TV and radio stations - sometimes nothing works better than a smiling face and a hello delivered in person!

and it wouldn't hurt to make your way down this list too - http://rightwingnews.com/special/the...sites-of-2014/

----------


## Bryan

> If we sent out press releases within the week, do we have a "Ron Paul Forums" email address that we could use?


Yes, basically could use anything with @ronpaulforums.com, like staff (in use now) or "media".

----------


## William Tell

Rand's officially running with an April 7th Moneybomb.




> *Rand Paul
> 
> *1 hr · 
> 
> Big news is coming next Tuesday. Help me send a message the Washington machine can’t ignore.
>  SHARE if you will stand with me on April 7th!

----------


## Natural Citizen

Hm. Well, that's interesting news. Thanks, WT.

----------


## LatinsforPaul

Well we can't have an April 7th Moneybomb and then a week later an April 15 Moneybomb. Well, I guess it will be on April 7th then.

Rand Paul's Presidential Committee just showed the grassroots who the boss is.

----------


## philipped

MONEY BOMB EVERYDAY

04/07
AND
04/15

----------


## William Tell

The Cruz  people made a big deal about a million dollars in a day. I guess Rand wants to crush that.

----------


## Bryan

We now know a lot more about the situation then we did back in mid-February when we got this ball rolling. Then, there was only a possible hint that 4/7 would be the announcement based on some speculation so the 4/15 date was good since it added some buffer time for the campaign to launch. Now, it's pretty clear the date is locked. I've been thinking about moving the sites support to the 4/7 date for a little while now and had started to talk with some others about moving it. With this move by Rand's campaign it makes it a near slam dunk to move it. 

As always, input from everyone is good.

----------


## Bryan

> The Cruz  people made a big deal about a million dollars in a day. I guess Rand wants to crush that.


I heard on talk radio the day after his announcement that it was $500K, that was part of the thinking in moving our support.

----------


## William Tell

> I heard on talk radio the day after his announcement that it was $500K, that was part of the thinking in moving our support.





> While initial media reports detailed Cruz raising $500,000 on the first  day, the candidate actually reached the $1 million marker near 2:30 A.M.  Tuesday, just past the first crucial 24 hours since the campaign's  launch on Twitter midnight Monday.


http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/run...-quick-million

----------


## IndianaPolitico

The main facebook event needs to be changed as well. I believe that was started by Gage?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

So did the money bomb date officially change to April 7th?

----------


## Bryan

> So did the money bomb date officially change to April 7th?


The only thing that is official is what you want to make official.  (That's the pro-liberty way.  ) Otherwise, Rand's campaign came out with an April 7th moneybomb since they know he is going to announce then. I'm game to have the site support (banner, etc) go with the new date but I am also interested to hear what others have to say about this before jumping to things. 

Others, please sound off. I already have a new banner waiting in the wings...

----------


## IndianaPolitico

I believe we should switch to the 7th. We will have the enthusiasm of the announcement and the official campaign's efforts on our side. 

(Who has access to the large facebook event?)

----------


## nayjevin

and Taxday push

----------


## Warlord

I think you should move it Bryan.  it doesn't make sense to have two competing dates and it looks like the campaign has chosen th 7th

----------


## IndianaPolitico

I think we have a pretty clear consensus. The "Tax Day" theme never seemed to take off that well anyways.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

There's no advantage in having dueling moneybombs. 

I say move it.

----------


## Jeremy

I really didn't like how some people were try to push an April 7th one and undermine the one we already spent time on.  Instead of undermining the existing one, we have to change it if anything since it's already built up a bit.  Since the campaign wants the 7th, my votes goes to changing it.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Yeah, I agree with changing it to the 7th, but it means we need to do some serious promotion in these last 4-5 days.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Jeremy

So the victory thing is for POTUS, Senate, and the PAC.  So we can probably donate through either that website or the official president site, which isn't out yet (just my guess).

----------


## LawnWake

I'm, well, getting excited.

It seems like the campaign is aiming to turn this into an "Obama 2008" style of campaign/movement, except with credibility. Let's hope they can pull it off.

----------


## Liberty74

Can donations be made now @ https://www.randpaulvictory.com/donation/ or does one have to wait until the 7th? Seems up and running to me already...

----------


## Jeremy

> Can donations be made now @ https://www.randpaulvictory.com/donation/ or does one have to wait until the 7th? Seems up and running to me already...


That's not how a moneybomb works!  Wait until tomorrow!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Everyone must HOOOOLLLLLLD! Do not donate toady....

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Hold!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Oh hell, I guess I can HOLD for $100

----------


## Crashland

//

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> I'm holding back $1,500 for future strategic bombing runs but I think it is important to give a lot or as much as you can right now in order to make a strong statement in support of Rand's candidacy.
> 
> It would be nice to double Cruz's first 24 hours.


Only need 4,166 more people to match your donation and we will hit 5 million.   
Thank you, sir.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Oh hell, I guess I can HOLD for $100


I knew you would.

----------


## Liberty74

Went to donate this morning at 4am EST and https://www.randpaulvictory.com is down.

Says coming soon...

???

----------


## Foreigner

Possible to donate now at http://www.randpaul.com/

20.000 so far.

----------


## jurgs01

> Possible to donate now at http://www.randpaul.com/
> 
> 20.000 so far.


Yep. Ticker is up.

----------

